

Friends Without Benefits - fanboy123
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2013/09/social-media-internet-porn-teenage-girls

======
jchonphoenix
Except, I don't believe a minute of this. I have sisters and cousins.

This is blowing things far out of proportion. It's like watching Mean Girls
and then assuming all of high school is like that for every single student.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Exactly. This article is very sensationalist and is only a cross section of
dumb people.

------
JackMorgan
As a former middle school teacher who taught in two very different schools: it
depends a lot on the parents and location. One school I was at was nothing
like this, the other just like this.

------
anigbrowl
One of the best articles on this topic I've seen...pity it sank like a stone
as it's pretty much a summary of what's wrong with existing social media.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Probably flagged by the thought police.

------
alex_c
While reading this article, keep just one thing in mind: think back to every
"teenagers these days" article you saw back in your teens, and how closely it
actually reflected your own experience as a teenager.

~~~
Camillo
Do you think the average hacker's experience as a teenager is representative
of their contemporaries'?

~~~
generj
I certainly expect them to have knowledge of what it was like for their peers.

